# Entheon RDA by Psyclone



## arbdullah

Move over, Hadaly?

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Mahir

Definitely looks badass


----------



## Huffapuff

That's the oddest top cap I've seen - looks quite roomy so I don't know if it'll be on the same level of flavour as the hadaly. But looks can be deceiving!


----------



## boxerulez

Huffapuff said:


> That's the oddest top cap I've seen - looks quite roomy so I don't know if it'll be on the same level of flavour as the hadaly. But looks can be deceiving!


Least it will have less spitback on bigger builds.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have a feeling this will be another Chicken Dinner from Mac!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie

This reminds me of the Armor?
Except the build deck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Another pic, beauty ring confirmed,
Im guessing its a 22 without and 24 with the beauty ring, slightly deeper well and reduced to 20mm around the clamps, adjustable/reduced airflow in both directions, she aint pretty in my books but the vapour quality could change my opinion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

No pictures of build deck, only a sneak peak of the atty. Maybe something to look forward to. This is the atty that is going to r

eplace the Hadaly.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR

Petrus said:


> 22 or 24 mm do you perhaps know?


Entheon Specs/Features 
-22mm Outer Diameter
-24.5/22 Adapter Ring (Included)
-Integral Tip
-Peek Insulators
-Viton O-Rings
-303/304 Stainless Steel
-Reversible Psyclone CCS (Coil Clamping System)
-Bilateral Liquid Injection Hub
-1:2 Airflow" Mac Carlson

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Remind me of the armor... thanks @KZOR

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff

KZOR said:


> Bilateral Liquid Injection Hub


LOL, it's that meant to mean it's bottom fed?


----------



## blujeenz

Huffapuff said:


> LOL, it's that meant to mean it's bottom fed?


Yep, probably same style of feeding as the Pulse 22.


----------



## spiv

I'm not sold that it will have better flavour than the Hadaly. 
It's a dumb move stopping production of the Hadaly.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Strontium

Can't see it beating the hadaly but hope I'm proven wrong.


----------



## VapeSnow

Strontium said:


> Can't see it beating the hadaly but hope I'm proven wrong.



I would say the hadaly shines at 40-50 watts and produces some off the most amazing flavor. This atty is going to give you exactly the same type of flavor but you would be able to give this atty more heat and the flavor is just going to Pop.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## joshthecarver

So it seems to be available from Psyclone Mods, however I am not sure if they are ready to ship, and at a price $87,50.
http://psyclonemods.com/psyclone-entheon-22mm-rda/
Anyone know when vendors will be getting these in stock?


----------



## Clouds4Days

joshthecarver said:


> So it seems to be available from Psyclone Mods, however I am not sure if they are ready to ship, and at a price $87,50.
> http://psyclonemods.com/psyclone-entheon-22mm-rda/
> Anyone know when vendors will be getting these in stock?



Locally or overseas? Im sure 3F will have stock in by next week.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Deckie

Clouds4Days said:


> Locally or overseas? Im sure 3F will have stock in by next week.


Definitely, those guys are No.1

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir




----------



## Amir



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz

What you guys think the price will be +- ?


----------



## Petrus

MrDeedz said:


> What you guys think the price will be +- ?


Roughly about R1250.00 I saw in a group buy over the weekend.


----------



## SAVapeGear

I think around R1500 - R1600,landed.


----------



## Scouse45

SAVapeGear said:


> I think around R1500 - R1600,landed.


Agree with @SAVapeGear around 1500


----------



## Rebel

87.50$ is the retail price, vendors will get it for wholesale price.
With a healthy mark up, I think it will retail around R1200 - R1300.


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rebel said:


> 87.50$ is the retail price, vendors will get it for wholesale price.
> With a healthy mark up, I think it will retail around R1200 - R1300.


Don't forget about shipping,customs and duties and VAT.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## StevenChen

where is the group buy for this entheon.... looking good...


----------



## MrDeedz

Petrus said:


> Roughly about R1250.00 I saw in a group buy over the weekend.


sheeew yikes thanks guys,


----------

